# Newbie Need Help



## Thunderbug23 (Jul 6, 2019)

So I been cooking on a WSM Wanted a offset so I bought a Old Country Pecos because it was the best bang for your buck, so I’ve cooked on it 3 times having issues every time I close the door the fire goes out so I have to leave the door open half way and I'm getting 20 minutes before I have to put a new log the logs are about 9-10 inches and they are seasoned and not wet so what am I doing wrong and what mods would you do


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 6, 2019)

Not a stick burner, but I'll ask the obvious questions to give us a starting point. Are you using a bed of lit charcoal when starting, and are all your vents open?  Cook chamber and firebox 

Welcome to the site. 

Chris


----------



## Thunderbug23 (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes using a chimney of lump


----------



## eman (Jul 6, 2019)

Thunderbug23 said:


> So I been cooking on a WSM Wanted a offset so I bought a Old Country Pecos because it was the best bang for your buck, so I’ve cooked on it 3 times having issues every time I close the door the fire goes out so I have to leave the door open half way and I'm getting 20 minutes before I have to put a new log the logs are about 9-10 inches and they are seasoned and not wet so what am I doing wrong and what mods would you do


do you have coals / sticks on a rack?


----------

